# Keine Verbindung zum Internet trotz funktionierendem Netzwerk



## NCphalon (14. Juni 2010)

Moin,

seit ich neulich XP Home SP3 auf den Rechner meiner Oma installiert hab, bekommt der keine Verbindung mehr zum Internet. WLAN Stick ist ZyXEL ZyAir G-220, Router ist D-Link DIR-615.

Wenn ich einstelle, dass er automatisch die IP Adresse suchen soll, sucht er ewig und sagt dann "Keine oder eingeschränkte Konnektivität" und wenn ich die IP manuell zuweise bekommt er zwar Verbindung zum Router, nicht jedoch zum Internet.

Bonusaufgabe :
Ich würde gern allen Geräten im Netzwerk feste IPs zuweisen, aber dann funktioniert das Internet nicht mehr. Was kann man da tun?

(Mitm Netbook geht jetz zwar das Internet mit manuell zugewiesener IP aber dafür bekommt Miranda keine Verbindung mehr^^)

MfG

EDIT: Die automatische IP Vergabe gibt dem Rechner eine IP die ausserhalb des zulässigen Adressbereichs liegt


----------



## kress (14. Juni 2010)

Wie stehts denn mit der Verbindungsstärke? Mal direkt neben die Router gehalten?
Wenn sie einmal beim Router mit Namen und Ip geloggt sind, kannst du die vergebene IP statisch machen (manuell eingeben), dann sollte es gehen.
Wenn der Rechner kein Netz/kein IP bekommt gibt er sich selbst eine. Die ist aber "exotisch", wenn man so sagen darf.^^


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juni 2010)

Der Rechner lief bisher mit Xubuntu un da hat das Inet fehlerfrei funktioniert. Hab den Stick aber mit Verlängerung etwas mehr Richtung Router verlegt, die Empfangsstärke is jetz "Hervorragend".

Das mit der statischen IP sieht momentan so aus, dass ich die IP des Rechners im Router für diesen reserviert hab, ich komm auch vom Rechner aus in die Konfig vom Router, aber hab halt sonst keinen Zugang zu Netzwerk oder Inet.


----------



## kress (14. Juni 2010)

Mit nem anderen Rechner gehts aber?
Dem Inet-Zugang in den richtigen Port gesteckt?
Bei der Fritz Box is halt so da steht der Rechnername und die Ip. Wenn du dann dem Rechnernamen manuell die IP gibst, die da in der Liste steht, passend zum Namen, dann gehts eigentlich. Mal mit LAN getestet?


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juni 2010)

Das Problem besteht nur bei diesem einen Rechner (und in anderer Form bei dem meines Vaters, aber das kann hier offensichtlich niemand beheben).
Im Router reservierte und in der Netzwerkkonfiguration von Windows eingestellte IP stimmen überein.
Direkte LAN Verbindung is eher schwierig zu realisieren, da sich Rechner und Router quasi in den gegenüberliegenden Enden eines U-Förmigen Gebäudes befinden.


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Hm, so langsam gehn mir die Ideen aus, aber ich meinte die Lan Verbindung eher kurz sporadisch aufbauen, um zu sehn, obs denn am W-Lan liegt.


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juni 2010)

Dann müsst ich en >30m LAN Kabel kaufen^^


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Trag doch deinen Rechner hin. 
Oder ist der unbeweglich?


----------



## NCphalon (15. Juni 2010)

Arbeit^^


----------



## kress (15. Juni 2010)

Mh, probieren solltest du es trotzdem.


----------



## NCphalon (22. Juni 2010)

Hab jetz einfach den ZyXEL gegen en FRITZ!Stick getauscht un jetz gehts wunderbar^^


----------



## NCphalon (25. Juni 2010)

Zu früh gefreut... er findet das Netzwerk netmehr, es wird garnet erst angezeigt. Neueste Treiber sind schon drauf. Mitm netbook komm ich problemlos von hier aus ins Internet, wenn ich direkt neben dem Rechner sitz hab ich 80% Empfang.


----------

